# Ladue Reservoir White Perch



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great week for white perch on Ladue. Had a fish fry last night with some relatives in town and they went so fast. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/iC92ehQ-Ij8[/ame]


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice going there are a lot of white perch in there. They have a bad rap people saying they aren't good to eat. I eat them all the time from erie and ladue fry them up and nobody knows.

I had a buddy that laughed at me for keeping them he said they are junk fish. I had a fish fry with nothing but white perch all the fish were gone by the end. I told that guy he just ate white perch he didn't believe me probably still doesn't lol.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Monte. Most people don't realize when they buy perch from a store or order at a restaurant they are in fact eating white perch. 

I don't mind them having a bad rap because it is more for those that like to fish for food, but what does get me frustrated is hearing about people killing and wasting these fish. 

I'm going to try to take my kayak to some of the break wall harbor areas on Erie for them because the white perch get significantly bigger in Erie.

That is so great about the fish fry you had! I bet his expression was priceless. I think people relate invasive and nuisance to bad taste for some reason and for now it's fine by me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Isn't killing and wasting gobies in Lake Erie the same thing? Fisherman thinks it's cute to put these invasives in these lakes, they explode in numbers and that is what you end up catching. I say kill em, they do not belong there, however, there are too many now in Ladue. Now they are appearing in other lakes, such as Portage Lakes, maybe ducks or birds carry their eggs in them, but I was told a fisherman let some go in North Res, now there are many.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

they get in the lakes from guys bringing shiners from erie to crappie fish and dumping the leftovers in which in cases there are baby white perch in there that blend in with the shiners and they explode in numbers because they eat everything they are to the little lakes what Asian carp are going to be to the big lakes. they are good eating and all but still destroy offspring and natural food sources for native fish you are in fact supposed to kill them if you don't keep them when caught to help keep #s down they can easily destroy small ecosystems they use to have tournaments on ladue to help eliminate them guys would come in with 300-500 in a couple hrs and catch no other spices of fish they started releasing tons of channel cats to eat them I guess they prey on small white perch more than any fish


----------



## Chrispy (Jul 19, 2014)

Monte39 

What where you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Chrispy said:


> Monte39
> 
> What where you using?
> 
> ...


Pink jig head with a little bit of night crawler and run it high up on the hook.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

That lake could use a lot more fishermen like you.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Bassthumb said:


> That lake could use a lot more fishermen like you.


Two thumbs up:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bassthumb said:


> That lake could use a lot more fishermen like you.


Thanks! I'm doing my best! I'll be out there next week for sure. I try to stay away during the weekend because of crowded ramp...if you can call it that.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They talked about stocking flathead cats in la due to help get the white perch pop- down . 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

snag said:


> They talked about stocking flathead cats in la due to help get the white perch pop- down .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


That would be awesome! :B


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

snag said:


> They talked about stocking flathead cats in la due to help get the white perch pop- down .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I don't see anything natural denting that population. It's hard to catch another fish in that lake with night crawlers, the perch are just everywhere.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bassthumb said:


> I don't see anything natural denting that population. It's hard to catch another fish in that lake with night crawlers, the perch are just everywhere.


I know a poster on this thread that can knock those Ladue walleye silly!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Was on the lake today and its over run with them. To me they taste as good as sheephead.. blaaaaa. Before long you wont catch many other species due to the white perch invading the spawn of everything else. There's nothing good about them being in the lake.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Went to ladue for the first time a couple days ago in my kayak for a short trip. I was hoping to pick up a walleye or two. The info from the bait shop was 1/8 oz jig and crawler in shallow weeds. Tried that for a while and got a cat and a sunfish and a bunch of nibbles from panfish without hooking up. Moved out to deeper water with a 1/8 Erie dearie and nearly every cast had a whitie either hook up or at least hit the bait. Two questions: what size hook/jig are you using for the white bass (it seemed like the hook was too big a lot of times, which is hard to believe since on erie I think they'd swallow a dipsy if you hung a worm on it)? The other is, does anyone fish deep for walleye there? Everyone I saw was in close to the weeds and from those I talked to that day it produced perch and sunfish but not walleye. Thanks for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I think we need to be worried about these guys
http://www.cleveland.com/opinion/in...through_federa.html#incart_hbx#incart_best-of than white perch. 

As for the jig, it is a heavier one...not the regular size and not the real heavy..it's the in between...lol I have no idea what size it is. I even caught a white perch when I tried fishing for walleye with a Jiggin' Rap dropping to the bottom and drift fishing like Al Linder does, but no luck on Walleye. I suppose that's why I enjoy white perch fishing because of how plentiful they are and tasty too.

It's best to fish for walleye in the weeds early morning or later night and in the deep during the day. Although not to say you won't find them in the weeds during the day. On mosquito I caught one after catching a bunch of small perch and attracting them...then a walleye showed up and hit. Where there's food you'll find walleye I suppose.


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

interesting reading regarding white perch in Indiana when you have time. keep catching and eating.
http://www.in.gov/dnr/files/WHITE_PERCH.pdf


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

They are good eatin fresh!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the information regarding white perch, it was an interesting read and it's nice to read studies that have been done. I'm doing my best to eat them up. I'll be headed there sometime this week. The last time I was out there it was just after 5am and I noticed a film going across the water that was greenish blue hue and almost like it was glowing. I then just ran across an article in the Geauga Time Courier regarding Algal bloom. Can't find that article online but I did run across this old one regarding the algal bloom in Ladue. I had no idea that was going on in there. http://www.news-herald.com/general-news/20120430/state-unveils-harmful-algal-blooms-strategy

I certainly would like to know if it's safe to be eating the fish with these algal blooms?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the fish are fine, but the water and algae can hurt you if u drink or get some in ur mouth, open sore etc. swimmers most at risk, I wouldn't worry too much. Those blooms happen fairly frequently


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks Monte. Most people don't realize when they buy perch from a store or order at a restaurant they are in fact eating white perch.
> 
> I don't mind them having a bad rap because it is more for those that like to fish for food, but what does get me frustrated is hearing about people killing and wasting these fish.
> 
> ...



I'm from Mississippi and that's the next big menu item next to crawfish and catfish. White perch.... People can't tell the difference between them fish from a white bass filet or crappie when fried! Nice catch by the way.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I think zanders should be stocked. Isn't that the walleyes bigger cousin?


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

snag said:


> They talked about stocking flathead cats in la due to help get the white perch pop- down . This is the 2010 Ladue forecast. Channel Catfish = Yearlings are stocked in even-numbered yrs. Eighty percent in gill net test nets were at least 16 inches. Ladue boasts the state record of 38 lbs caught in 1992. I'm an avid fisherguy & fished all of northeast ohio lakes for 50 yrs. Good luck!.


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

Hey Kayak, You can catch many big slab size crappie (papermouths) also on Ladue. On Rt 422 traveling East just go over bridge & at 1st power pole on north side of causeway go out & find (just out of people on causeway's) casting range there's a bend in the creek channel there. I'll bet it's an old culbert from old existing rd maybe? But anyway I've in past yrs always trying there first. It's probably aprox 18 - 21 feet deep. I used to just let minnows down w/ tightlineing & watching for hits. Sometimes they would hit at different depths but always scored there for a nice stringer of 15 to 20 fish = 10 to 14 inches. Then I went looking for eyes or bass. Give it a try. Also the white perch are very good eating. Flaky & firm meat. I like them better than regular perch.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

You are correct about the old road being down there. Yesterday I checked the area you spoke about while on the water with my fish finder. Didn't get any crappie though because I only had worms with me. The water was really muddy too from all the rain. Only caught 6 white perch but the largest I have caught from Ladue... 10". 










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

Looks like some good eating you have there! I'm planning to try & go to 422 causeway on tues or wed & fishing from bridge w/ daughter. I'll be fishing from causeway at bridge if can get parking just W. of bridge. I'll get back to you before then.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Go towards the dam in the middle of the lake if you want a ton of them white perch went out looking for anything but them had good marks on the locator thinking it was eyes i quickly realized it was swarms of whites didn't even bait just a jig with nothing on it ended up feeding the gulls and eagles about 80 of them my brother was dropping a plain gold hook and split shot no bait and pulled the same. Those things are like locusts literally eating anything in front of them


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Go towards the dam in the middle of the lake if you want a ton of them white perch went out looking for anything but them had good marks on the locator thinking it was eyes i quickly realized it was swarms of whites didn't even bait just a jig with nothing on it ended up feeding the gulls and eagles about 80 of them my brother was dropping a plain gold hook and split shot no bait and pulled the same. Those things are like locusts literally eating anything in front of them


Yep that is the stretch where I troll with my kayak for them. Why don't you like eating them?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Not my kind of taste got to eat them relatively quick or they turn to mush and taste like your sucking on a fish head im a walleye perch crappie person pretty picky about fish. I have tried them countless times still not my thing


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

set-the-drag said:


> Go towards the dam in the middle of the lake if you want a ton of them white perch went out looking for anything but them had good marks on the locator thinking it was eyes i quickly realized it was swarms of whites didn't even bait just a jig with nothing on it ended up feeding the gulls and eagles about 80 of them my brother was dropping a plain gold hook and split shot no bait and pulled the same. Those things are like locusts literally eating anything in front of them


So if you don't eat them what do you do with them? I get that they aren't native here and stuff, but it seems kinda wasteful to just toss them on the bank or kill them and have them all float along the water. As another fishermen I definitely don't want to walk by(or go by on a boat) and smell 80 dead fish. I get sick of people doing this to the native white bass and drum on Erie(and of course the white perch). Just curious....

Let's face it, there's no way we're getting rid of them so we might as well put them to good use instead of just littering the lake with dead ones. If I misinterpreted your post, I apologize.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Except for the past couple years they held white perch tournaments at LaDue to try to help drop #s guys would catch 500 or so in a day and just toss them and multiple boats would do it. They are no different than gobies are to lake Erie which are supposed to be killed when caught. I throw whites to the gulls or fertilizer for my tomatoes they are invasive species bottom line if i liked the taste id eat them but they are no good to me. They are stocking channels in very large amounts to get rid of them i agree about white bass and sheep but they are a native fish. I have talked to rangers and wildlife officials and they encourage any kind of removal of the fish if #s aren't maintained or eliminated all stocking efforts and programs will stop because they destroy the fry and eggs literally stripping natural reproduction and stocking efforts of native fish mind you im not killing hundreds of fish maybe a doz or so and its not polluting the lake the gulls are very pleased and seldom miss a meal and say when the shad die off in the spring and millions line the shore that doesn't hurt anything does it? The fish get eaten or compost back into the soil. Id like to catch the natural native fish in the future so i will do my part to keep the #s as even as possible. There's a reason the division of wildlife is doing the same. Im glad someone likes to eat them i think its great but to me the only good whit perch is a dead one


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I understand, and you make some good points. I guess if the birds are eating them right away, or if you're using them for fertilizer and not just tossing them on the bank then I'm ok with that I guess. I agree that we should kill/harvest the invasive species but I just don't want to arrive at the lake only to see a large pile of dead fish, but if the gulls are taking care of it right away then I guess I have no room to complain.....


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

I can't wait to pull in plenty of them soon for freezer. As I recall in warmer times of yr even on other fish,= Eyes, bass, white bass, regular perch, etc if don't fillet & freeze quick they are as you speak, (somewhat mushy). Also keeping them on ice till cleaning them helps. One of my old haunts in yesteryear was the powerplant @ Avon, ohio. We used to go there @ work (afternoon shift) & get set up @ sneaking in under the fence by old gas station there. Once we were on the breakwall we were safe from guards then. The breakwall used to be (not owned) by power Co then which is different than now. We'd nite fish & catch nice cats, occasional walleye, smallies, humongus rock bass. Then @ break of day the white bass schools would come into there because of the plant kicking out (chum) the ground up smaller fish that got into the turbines. Man did we kill em for about 1 to 1-1/2 hrs. Every cast w/ just lures cast out, counted down to whatever depth they were hitting at! Used shysters, on bottom w/ a white or yellow jig above that aprox 2 ft above on line no live bait then whatsoever. Our arms got really tired by time the big feed was over. Many double headers could feel on retrieve while pulling them in. Put them into a large wire basket, aprox 3' wide & 3' deep. Took both of us to carry & rest then carry some more till we got to the fence to get our equiptment & fish back under fence. When we were pulling them in guard would occasionaly come down to watch. He told us to wait till I think about 9 AM & the guards were off duty in daytime then. Safe to make the journey back to car. Anyway the fish meat stayed firm if we Iced them on way home till we cleaned them. That basket of fish easily weighed 50 to 75 lbs.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have absolutely no problem if someone doesn't like eating them and it's understandable, everyone has different taste. I think it's great to use them as fertilizer as well to help your garden. It is a simple way of helping manage numbers. If you're ever out on the water though catching them and see a camo kayak out there, feel free to drop them in my cooler!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

White Perch are an Invasive species just like the Gobies, Asian Carp, and muscles, they have no place in our fresh water system. If you think their ok you have another thing coming. They will absolutely over run Ladue and everything that lives in it. Don't take it lightly, it's a serious problem.

Pops


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've noticed that I'm not catching as many as I was in July. I'm not sure if it's because I'm thinning them out as much as I have been fishing for them, or if they are perhaps changing activity this time of year. I think we all know they are an invasive species, and nowhere did I say they belong in our freshwater system. All I said is I enjoy catching them and eating them. You should be happy that I'm doing you and Ladue a favor.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Alright, anyone with a _*kayak*_ will have the opportunity to help out Ladue. I was talking with kayakcle216 and we're discussing on setting up a White Perch tournament at Ladue. It will possibly be a tournament that you have to catch a certain amount of white perch and then another species that is the largest to make it a little more of a challenge. Details will be released sometime next week, but we plan on having it on Sunday August 24th.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Last few times I was out there I could pull a worm harness for an hour and not have it touched. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hopefully we can get a nice turnout. We will have some prizes to give away to the winners but like kayak1979 said details will be released next week. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

give em hell kayak i was outt here tues under 422 bridge and only caught 2 small ones. i noticed the water level was down a tad. guess you've been hanging so many you might have dropped the water level? Ha good eating to you.


----------

